# COVID 19 U07.1 - what to code for "suspect"?



## Yarbs (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi - the WHO reports that "An emergency ICD-10 code of U07.1 is assigned to the disease diagnosis of COVID-19." https://www.who.int/classifications/icd/covid19/en/
My question is - in late February, interim guidance indicated that we were to report "signs/symptoms" for non-COVID diagnoses.
https://documentcloud.adobe.com/link/track?uri=urn:aaid:scds:US:4a77cfd4-54f4-4548-9c9d-d9498dbb9f2c
When a patient presents to the ED for a cold, the chief complaint is "cold," and I believe Chief Complaint for COVID-19 will be COVID-19.  However, once diagnosis is reached, it's either U07.1 or not.
Now - if ordering the lab test, like other lab tests, the order should state U0001 (SARS - but allowed to use for COVID19) or U0002 (CMS and private insurers) - with the ICD10 code of U07.1 regardless if negative or not - like usual.

Has any issued internal guidance on this, yet? Thanks!
Carol


----------



## EllaC (Mar 11, 2020)

_ICD-10-CM Interim Coding Guidance for COVID-19 (February 20, 2020) page 3_: *If the provider documents “suspected”, “possible” or “probable” COVID-19, do not assign code B97.29. Assign a code(s) explaining the reason for encounter (such as fever, or Z20.828). *

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/icd/I...ce-Interim-Advice-coronavirus-feb-20-2020.pdf


----------



## hemi.hp (Mar 13, 2020)

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/icd/ICD-10-CM-Official-Coding-Gudance-Interim-Advice-coronavirus-feb-20-2020.pdf


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 13, 2020)

The U07.1 code is an ICD-10 code for use everywhere but the US.  It is not an ICD-10 CM code so it will not be acceptable to use this code for US purposes


----------



## GHAYES (Mar 16, 2020)

mitchellde said:


> The U07.1 code is an ICD-10 code for use everywhere but the US.  It is not an ICD-10 CM code so it will not be acceptable to use this code for US purposes


So what code should be used in US?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 16, 2020)

Follow the link in the post from hemi.hp.  Notice that this is a notice specific to ICD10 CM.  It will tell you the correct codes to use for now.  Effective April 1 the US will get its first U code but it is for Vaping not corona virus


----------



## arbucklej (May 8, 2020)

U07.1 is now in effect to use for COVID-19 in the US effective April 1, 2020  

Notes from the codebook:

Use additional code to identify pneumonia or other manifestations.

Excludes 1:
Coronavirus infection, unspecified site (B34.2)
Coronavirus as the cause of diseases classified to other chapters (B97.2--)
Pneumonia due to SARS-associated coronavirus (J12.81)


----------

